# milton spillway eyes



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

are they walleyes startin to stack up in the spillway yet? gettin to be that time of year


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

The parking lot will be full and the snaggers will be lined up along the wall when they're in.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Those snaggers are nothing but treble!!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought that you could catch walleye when they are moving to spawn? Or is that where they are spawning?


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

do you guys think floating jigs would work at the spillway


----------



## nforcer1973 (May 9, 2006)

Try walking down the river a few hundred yards, the fishing is just as good. The walleye like to lay under the log jams and there are a couple deep holes along the golf course that they will hold up in.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good place for muskies too! Days like these throwing small rapalla's can be worth the effort. Getting to the banks can be tough so cover the water!. There is a small bridge down stream but I dont know if your allowed on it anymore. We used to fish it years back to the bend before rt534. Days like these are best. Overcast and rainy.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Was there friday - nothing doing


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

what is the best bait for down in the spillway? ive never really fished them too often and plan on trying this year. is it like the maumee rig or do u use leadheads and a twister tail? or is it better to use live bait or even rapalas?


----------



## vibeking01 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like smaller floating jigwthbigminow 1/4 ounce splitty foot up rest it in a calm spot.feel the rip. whooeee son!!!!!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

is there any flow/temp gauges for the spillway? off work on monday looking for some open water to hit. preferably for eyes. jon


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

hey sharkie ive fish the spillway for about 6 years now, but the best bait i think is lead head jigs i never treid floating jigs but im going to this year and i also use vibes when im wading but you snag a lot of fish but you still catch your fair share by the mouth, oh yea and you can fish off the wall using jigging raps but there will be a lot of snagging


----------



## jlbrokaw (Mar 17, 2009)

For the flow you can look at http://wmw.lrp.usace.army.mil/current/forecast.html, as far as temp I have no idea.


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

floating jigs might work if there arent a bunch of people there. and i doubt they're in there yet i don't know how much water they are letting out if its even fishable


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

flow of water has been good, ive been down once a week to check if there commin in but no luck yet. don't know about temp. been tryin vibes and jiggin rap off wall and lead heads across current below dam, nothin but shad bein snagged and even a few by mouth or im just a lucky snagger, let me know if anything is shakin monday if you go


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

You're not alllowed to walk out on those walls, you gotta wade accross past the island or park on the far side and walk in. People do stack rocks up along the side of the wall to stand on and jig (snag) on the otherside of the wall.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i was more interested in temp than flow. cuz as the water warms into the 40s the eyes should move in too. ive never fished the spillway but from what ive been reading it sounds like combat fishing. (elbow to elbow) is there room to get away from the crowd without tresspassing on private land ?


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

up on the wall its competative but alot of snaggers. down on the river though you can get em just as good from either side, waders are the best to have, its commin soon and i'm gonna get my fill, goin to renew license now and may even stop down, its been a week


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

walls are covered in ice now, they wont be walking on them without risking their lives, gotta get rail if your lucky


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

yellow license


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

might have to go now and prob wont catch nuttin but i can listen to some tunes and relax a while, beats sittin at home laid off


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

if you want you can walk all the way down to the bridge by the golf course and cross the river you will need warm waders to get up towards the dam. yeah last year they game warden said it was an act of terrorism to climb on the other side of the rails and climb out on the divider walls honest to god thats what the game warden told us


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

not worth it, i expect alot of presence from milton cops and warden when it comes, the snagging was out of control last year and near the end i was approached several times by police. he was checking my size and said they need to be 15, but dont let them bullshit you, there is no size limit down there


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Above the damn yes, 15" limit. Below, no.


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

How long does the good eye fishing usually last at the spillway?


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

few weeks but they start getting smaller as time goes on then i had luck on red worm after they were gone catching perch last year


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

id say 3-4 weeks it usally starts this month


----------



## bigmac27 (Feb 2, 2010)

well hopefully they start coming in by next week so i can take a trip out there during spring break


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i know what you mean bigmac im ready im probally going to go down some time next week


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

how do i get to spillway


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

where commin from


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

come down 76 get off at 534 exit, make a left, keep goin till you see signs that say beach, make a left. go through stop sign then look for sign that says beach again, make left, then right after golf course on left you will see a parking lot with recycle bins and **** in it, thats where you can park, go through fence and away you go


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I like that, that was good..."Those snaggers are nothin but* treble*"


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

so these eyes below milton are coming from berlin right?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

No Berlin is up stream of Milton.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

um -uh- if Berlin is upstream? Oh I see-but still?


----------



## catch&release (Feb 26, 2010)

i belive deer creek, walborn belin and milton are all conected . ive fished berlin , milton, and walborn and caught eyes out of all of them, but never fished deer creek where exactly is it and have any of you fished it and done any good


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

hole-in-da-water said:


> Above the damn yes, 15" limit. Below, no.


whats up with the size limit below the dam??...never knew it was like that.. id hate to keep a 14 3/4 incher and then get a ticket just curious


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Below the dam you are ok with a 14 3/4 fish. Here, check the regs. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx

Berlin is upstream of Milton, so that is the stretch of the Mahoning it is referring to.


----------



## dogboy1970 (Feb 27, 2010)

not yet as of today


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

doesnt the spillway connect up with mosquito i thought? thanks for the info on baits. do u tip the vibes with anything and do u just real them in? also i heard that u can catch em in places around downtown newton falls. my grandfather knows of a couple places that are pretty productive. my mother lives about ten minutes from the spillway. a lil off subject, but does anyone try mosquito spillway at all. wondering if they ever stack up there this time of year at all.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They do but not till the rain starts and takes the ice off upstairs. Vibs are tough because youll lose ALOT of them. Jig and minnow or stick bait! Newton Falls should be the place to be now along with just south of the dam at Skeeter.(bridge)


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

If you carry your fish up to the parking lot,you will then be on "lake"milton property where the 15"law is in effect.Talked to the game warden today???


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

If thats the case then there isnt any point to even go fishing for walleye down there this time of year there arent many fish biting that are over 15 inches the only ones getting hauled out of the water over 15 have snag marks on them


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Can you please post where you got that information? I found quite the opposite. If you fish from berlin spillway to milton the size limit of 15 is in effect. However, the spillway off of milton is the mahoning river and not lake milton. Therefore state wide limits come into effect unless otherwise stated. The state wide limits for walleye are 6 fish no size limit. The first link will show that. The second link is the special size limit regulation for mahoning river from berlin lake to milton. It is found at the bottom of the grid under mahoning river.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_limits.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx

you are wrong.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

'Stripers4Life' you have it absolutely correct.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I second what Tightliner and Stripers4life have said. Good description, Stripers4life, by the way. Where did you get your info, Sop?


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats how i read the rules i thought i was crazy when i read that here.


----------



## Sop17 (Mar 10, 2010)

woops, My bust then, sorry guys. for some reason I had it in my mind that Miltons spillway led to berlin, I dont know what I was thinking.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

No Berlin flows into Milton. Its all good though ur aloud to make mistakes.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

freakofnature13 said:


> whats up with the size limit below the dam??...never knew it was like that.. id hate to keep a 14 3/4 incher and then get a ticket just curious


just curious as to why u would keep a 14 3/4 inch walleye anyway????


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

The Roofing Guy said:


> just curious as to why u would keep a 14 3/4 inch walleye anyway????


good filet fish. mmmmmmmmmm warreye


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> If you carry your fish up to the parking lot,you will then be on "lake"milton property where the 15"law is in effect.Talked to the game warden today???


So then there is a 15" limit on walleye in the spillway because there's no other way to get walleye up to your car without going up there.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

There is an alternate route around the other side of the **** plant. When they closed the gate down years ago u either had to walk the long way around or go that way. You would have to drop ur stuff at the road though to get ur car. I dont know if that would be a leupold or not.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

But then that would be trespassing and youd still get busted.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

castmaster00 said:


> good filet fish. mmmmmmmmmm warreye


maybe if your looking for a couple of fish sticks for dinner.
21-24 more like it


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

That is true but if u catch 10 or 12 perch its the same as limiting out on 14 inch walleye. I mean if its legal to keep them and the people who make the regulations dont have a problem with it then neither should the wardens.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

why is there no size limit in the spillway? They must not be reproducing in there.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'm writing this report as I stand n the river at milton spillway. Water is super low and everytime I look up someone is snagged. Lol. Hearing a lot of lines snap. Its quite funny. Sorry of any of them were ogfers. Not a whole lot goin here. There r about 7 guys and I was thrown some swimbaits for musky but no takers. Good luck.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

chopper29 said:


> Well I'm writing this report as I stand n the river at milton spillway. Water is super low and everytime I look up someone is snagged. Lol. Hearing a lot of lines snap. Its quite funny. Sorry of any of them were ogfers. Not a whole lot goin here. There r about 7 guys and I was thrown some swimbaits for musky but no takers. Good luck.


Sounds like the fishing is getting worse as the week goes on, thats not good.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

i think its going to suck down there this year if they dont raise the water down there. so untill hear anything different im going to just fish at berlin. i would fish misquito but ive never been there.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I wouldnt put it past whoever controls the water levels in the spillway is leaving it down on pourpose so there isnt many fish caught down there this spring.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

RiverRager11 said:


> I wouldnt put it past whoever controls the water levels in the spillway is leaving it down on pourpose so there isnt many fish caught down there this spring.


 I am pretty sure flood control trumps fishing.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

PIKEDADDY,is right the first priority of the Army Corps,is flood management! There really not there to bust your fishing balls,--------sonar........


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

I was there today. were about 10 guys fishing and nothing came to shore. not even from the fat guy and his boyfriend who were throwing nothing but a weight and two trebble hooks tied to their lines.....rediculas! I told the fellow that was the funniest looking bait i ever saw. then i called 1-800-poacher and the ladies got scared and left.

i correct myself an old guy caught a couple perch


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea i try not to go to milton anymore bc of some of the bait that some people use down there it is unreal. I dont like to see that happening. Props on calling the poacher hotline though.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Header - are you going to try this soon?


----------



## vibeking01 (Jan 1, 2010)

The reason is they have more than a successful spawn. also that is part of the mahoning river system which eventually leads to the ohio river which has different regulations.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I was on Monday but it looking like rain, maybe another day.


----------

